# cell phone board price



## bobfrit28 (Jun 14, 2017)

okay, here is my question, i have around 2,2 kg of cell phone boards. and i was thinking of selling them but i wanted to know what was in you guess opinion a just price.


----------



## kernels (Jun 14, 2017)

You can always have a look at boardsort.com to get a reasonable idea of what you can expect, clean cell phone boards look like $9 a pound, so roughly $40 total.


----------



## Claudio da silva (Jun 17, 2017)

kernels said:


> You can always have a look at boardsort.com to get a reasonable idea of what you can expect, clean cell phone boards look like $9 a pound, so roughly $40 total.


Ola sou do Brasil aqui tenho uns 200kg de placa de celular busco compradores envio para outros paises sem nenhum custo para o comprador .
Obs.so vendo assima de 200kg
Att.claudio da silva


----------

